# Commericial going under?



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I keep reading and hearing about how the Commericial Market is going to slow. There putting up strip malls here still. The sit down type restaurants are closing fast but small srip malls are on the rise. Anyone else seeing this trend


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*commercial*

Out in my neck of the woods, So Cal--things are bleak, lots of vacancies, and very few startups. A friend of mine has commercial prop. and can't lease it for .35 cents a foot.

IMO the banks are still holding on to our tax dollars--go figure.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey Green , that mayor Shirly Franklin has had economic plans in place for a while. Only a guess but Atlanta seems better insulated from the tide. Houston was also a place that seemed to escape the worst of the economic turns.


----------



## aero1 (Feb 13, 2009)

not so much down here, the university is spending money like water and fort jacksons building other than that its feast or famine.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

Two years ago the commercial outfit I was with had 140 plumbers, now they have 15 and I am not one of them. No work on the books till 2010 spring. They have a lot of mechanical work to fall back on though.


----------



## undispised (Nov 20, 2008)

here its slow in summer time but this fall is suppose to be good, 2 colleges,new police post, arena,hospital hope they get all those contracts so we can start to work real soon


----------



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

*commercial*

Bidding a school tomorrow, we will see how that goes as the state is supposed to be broke. The plans are full of pre fabbed buildings, the only thing to bid on is the utilities, one yard drinking fountain. kitchen, gymnasium and two restrooms, and who know how many contractors.

What do you do, bid for wages and hope for a change order? Or bid like it should be, and hope someone might call the shop for a water heater install.

When you have put your eggs in the commercial basket as I have, you don't have a repeat customer list, other than the general contractors that may give you a call, but they are in the same egg basket.

Why fight it, I might just go wet a line and hook.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

We're pretty lucky here in Tulsa. In fact we were just listed as one of the few states in the nation that didn't really feel the impact of the recession. The commercial building and housing are going good again. However, and I do love my state, it is still Oklahoma. I mean at least some of you are close to beaches and mountains. :yes:


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

workin 10 hours a day 6 days a week on school remodels and more big commercial coming up for winter, high rises going up left and right in downtown ann arbor, commercial is the only way to make money here unless your doing service work right now


----------



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

Down N Dirty said:


> We're pretty lucky here in Tulsa. In fact we were just listed as one of the few states in the nation that didn't really feel the impact of the recession. The commercial building and housing are going good again. However, and I do love my state, it is still Oklahoma. I mean at least some of you are close to beaches and mountains. :yes:


We went through a little downfall when Halliburton had the big layoff... but yes, I must agree. Houses, Retirement Centers, Businesses and Banks seem to be going up everywhere in southern OK. :icon_cheesygrin: Work picked back up about two weeks ago and now we are scheduled 2 weeks in advance... I am so thankful!!


----------



## DaveClinch (Aug 3, 2009)

New construction is such a gamble,imo. Its something Ive never seen as sustainable but there again, you'll never have anything in life without taking some chances.


----------



## Down N Dirty (Mar 12, 2009)

Christina said:


> We went through a little downfall when Halliburton had the big layoff... but yes, I must agree. Houses, Retirement Centers, Businesses and Banks seem to be going up everywhere in southern OK. :icon_cheesygrin: Work picked back up about two weeks ago and now we are scheduled 2 weeks in advance... I am so thankful!!


I guess you are seeing what we are seeing as well. Oklahoma is a very, very inexpensive place to live and there is the ability to get a lot of house/ business for the money. We have seen an influx of retirees from the coasts coming in and using the extra money to travel and spend on their g-kids. One retirement place here, Montereau is going gang busters.


----------

